# German Blue Ram dying



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

hey i have agerman blue ram in my 33g. I've had him for about 2 months. Today i noticed he seems to be off balance in his swimming and he is very bloated. He seems to be sinking when he stops swimming. I found him sitting at the bottom a couple times. Now he is floating against my LED lights half dead. He does have all his fins. Can someone please tell me what is wrong with him.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

there is clearly something wrong with his swim bladder, which is what allows a fish to swim at different altitudes, and balance. Im not sure, i have had a few fish swim upside down for awhile and then die. He could have ick or something. Something has gotten into him to mess up his swim bladder


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

it is definately not ick, I lost another ram today in a different tank, i wasnt home so i dont know what happened. But in both tanks the other rams, and all other fish are okay


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Look up swim bladder disorder (swim bladder disease SBD), theres something you can do about it; though when I had it happen they died before I could do anything about it. Perhaps it was because they would lay on the floor and the water pressure was to much (read that can happen). It could be something else but I wouldn't know


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

What are the ammonia and nitrite levels? Rams are really sensitive to the water levels.


----------

